# Wie lange ist Räucherfisch haltbar?



## Arne (19. September 2003)

Hallo, ich räuchere meine Fische in einer Handelüblichen Räuchertonne. Meistens hab ich soviel zusammen das es für 2-3 Räuchervorgänge reicht und die Familie gleich mit frischer Räucherware versorgt wird. Nun meine Frage wie lange hält sich der geräucherte Fisch im normalen Kühlschrank? Gibt es da unterschiede zwischen Aal und Forelle ???

P.S. Jetzt gehts nochmal richtig los mit den Aalen. Petri Heil daför.
www.aalfreun.de 

:z :z :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Jirko (19. September 2003)

hallo arne,

frische räucherware (egal ob aal oder forelle oder...) sollte spätestens nach 6 tagen lagerung im kühlschrank verzehrt werden. ab dann wird´s riskant #h


----------



## The_Duke (19. September 2003)

Voll korrekt! #6

Ich bewahre meinen Räucherfisch maximal 5 Tage auf....bis auf den Fisch, den ich vakuumiert einschweiße!
Der hält locker im Kühlschrank so gute 10-14 Tage. Aal lässt sich so vorbehandelt (vakuumiert) auch ganz gut geräuchert einfrieren und aufgetaut dann in einen Nudelsalat oder, noch besser, das Fleisch mit einer selbstgemachten Zitronenmayonnaise mittels "Zauberstab" zu einem leckeren Brotaufstrich verarbeiten.
Die Paste lässt sich, etwas geschmeidiger gemacht, auch lecker auf Cracker spritzen. #6

Wieso hab ich denn jezz Hunger bekommen? Komisch....


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (24. September 2003)

Hallo Arne

Auch Räucherfisch sollte so schnell wie möglich verzehrt werden.

Ab den 2. Tag verliert er an Qualität. !!!

Mehrere Tage im Kühlschrank ist sehr problematisch, wegen der sich vermehrenden Mikroben.

Also frisch ist immer die beste Wahl.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Mucki (17. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
also ganz so schlimm wie Bernd, alias Trompetenkäfer, es darstellt ist es nun wieder nicht.

Der Räucherfisch wird durch die Salzlake im Prinzip schon gegart und durch den Räuchervorgang, insbesonders durch den Rauch, länger haltbar gemacht.
(Übrigens der Unterschied zu Flüssigrauch, dem die Stoffe zur Konservierung fehlen) 

Wenn die Lake stark genug und der Räuchervorgang lang und intensiv genug war so ist gegen eine Lagerung bis zu 7Tage im Kühlschrank nichts zu sagen. Der Fisch wird dann nur immer trockener.

Soll der Fisch jedoch länger haltbar gemacht werden, so muß er vakumiert und/oder eingefroren werden.

Vakuum verpackte Räucherfische können, ordentliche Kühlung um 4°C oder darunter, bis zu 4 Wochen bedenkenlos gelagert werden. Ja bis zu 3 Monaten ist möglich (Siehe z.B. Räucherlachs)

Es gibt zwar viele Leute die schwören auf Räucherfisch frisch aus dem Rauch. 
Das ist auch nicht schlecht, aber besser ist der Fisch erst wenn er noch 1-2Tage gelagert hat.
Noch besser wird er wenn er vakumiert wird. Er trocknet dabei nicht aus und die Aromen ziehen wunderbar durch.

Guten Appetit

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Arne (18. November 2003)

Hi Mucki, thx für die ausführliche Antwort und die Tips, stimmt ja mit der Antwort von Jirko überein . Gibt es was besonderes beim einfrieren von geräuchertem Aal zu beachten?


----------



## wildbootsman (18. November 2003)

Nö, nur möglichst luftdicht einfrieren.


Ach, übrigens wenn ich Fisch räuchere (Hornhecht, Makrelen, Forellen) dann hält der maximal 12 h .... dann ist nichts mehr da.


----------

